# Memorial Day Weekend



## Jim (May 21, 2015)

I hope everyone has a happy and safe Memorial day weekend. Remember this is not just a 3 day weekend but is to honor those that have died serving this awesome country.
:USA1: :USA1: :USA1: 

I'm going to eat like a king, do a little fishing, yard work :evil: , and get together with family.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 21, 2015)

:USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: 

Jim sounds like you and I have the same type of plans :beer:


----------



## JMichael (May 21, 2015)

I'm going to get my fishing in today and let the weekend crowd have it for the holiday. As for the rest of the holiday, I plan on kicking back and relaxing and just enjoying the cooler weather we're having. Can't believe I'm going to have to take a jacket with me this late in the year but the high is only supposed to be 66 today and it's 51° right now. :shock:


----------



## lugoismad (May 21, 2015)

I'll be repacking the bearings in my camper and sorting through my fishing gear for my upcoming trip next week.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 21, 2015)

I am staying home. staying away from the water and highways. I have to work on Monday too.


----------



## poolie (May 21, 2015)

Going on a 200 mile bicycle ride.... wish I was going fishing ;-)


----------



## kcsphil (May 21, 2015)

We'll start with softball on Friday, a visit to a buddy in another hobby on saturday, Rolling Thunder in the AM and grill at our house in the PM Sunday - and watch the DC Memorial Day concert on PBS (Don't hate - it was my first date with my wife 9 years ago). Monday I'm going to try and go to Arlington and pay my respects.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 21, 2015)

:USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: 

Since we live on a lake in E Texas, we too, will let the weekenders have it. Suppose to rain all weekend. However, it won't interfere with the smoker going and enjoying family and friends. 
Some of our friends rode out this past week with the Rolling Thunder that came from CA, headed to DC. We chose to stay at home. Prayers for their safe journey to, and from, _The Wall_. [-o< :USA1: 

Monday, in remembrance of those that gave ALL. :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1:
Capt. David Watson, Plainview,Texas 1938-1969, US Army helicopter pilot- Vietnam

I was in the 1st grade, but I remember David, and I remember when he came home. 

https://www.vvmf.org/Wall-of-Faces/54740/DAVID-W-WATSON

The Wall lists him as Lubbock, Texas, which is where he and his wife lived at the time of his death. David grew up with my parents in Plainview, Texas and was in the PHS Class of 1956, with them as well. He is buried at Plainview. I remember.......I shall never forget.

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2015)

1st tuna trip of the year


----------



## Insanity (May 21, 2015)

Man I hadn't even thought about the crowd at the lake. I was planing on going fishing again this weekend. Oh well maybe I can work and take off Tuesday threw Thursday.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 22, 2015)

No plans here to get involved with the weekenders either. Have a lot of projects going on at home. Finish the pool, get the boat ready, cut the grass, fire up the grill, get the company truck ready to turn in, and gear up for my final 4 days of work. Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 22, 2015)

S&M does that mean full time fishing for you?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 22, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> S&M does that mean full time fishing for you?





Quite possibly Capt. Probably a weekday warrior.


----------



## Insanity (May 22, 2015)

Boss wouldn't let me work. 
And my daughter is bugging me to go catfishing.
Which puts me in the river this weekend the last place I want to be with my little boat. But im thinking I may get lucky. She has no problem getting up early like still dark early. So I'm thinking we can get some fish caught and off the water before the joy riders get there.
I'm thinking they want start showing up till 11am. What's everyone else's thoughts.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 22, 2015)

That's also about the time they flock to the rivers around here. You should be fine.


----------



## JMichael (May 23, 2015)

Insanity said:


> Boss wouldn't let me work.
> And my daughter is bugging me to go catfishing.
> Which puts me in the river this weekend the last place I want to be with my little boat. But im thinking I may get lucky. She has no problem getting up early like still dark early. So I'm thinking we can get some fish caught and off the water before the joy riders get there.
> I'm thinking they want start showing up till 11am. What's everyone else's thoughts.


Back when I use to hang with the crowds at the lake, you'd usually start to see the first of the ski/tubing boats around 10 AM and the jet ski's would be about 30 minutes ahead of the boats. But now they have those wake boats now, or what ever you call them, so things may have changed. Heck you're in a different state so it may be different there anyways. 

I ended up fishing yesterday (fingers actually got numb it was so cool on the water) as planned, but it was such a nice forecast for today (rare lately), I decided to take my chances and fish again today. The lake wasn't real crowded but still way more boats than on Thursday. There was a little more wind than forecast but overall, a nice day. Ended up catching 32 nice size bream over the 2 days and my brother was happy to put those in his freezer.


----------



## Insanity (May 23, 2015)

Ah I figured there the same amount of lazy all across the country. Lol or just waiting for it to warm up today. It's 55 here this morning. 
I decided to not go this morning. I'm going to drive past the marina in a few and see how many are there already. Versus later this afternoon. 

Sitting in my boat making vhrum vhrum noises. Board already. 
Hope every one on here has fun doing what every it is your doing today!


----------



## derekdiruz (May 25, 2015)

Did anyone have any luck fishing today? I was skunked hard, but tried some tactics that I never have, just trying to learn different styles and spend a beautiful day outside


----------

